# Team Face Vs the Skip



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Polishing the Skip

Those with a few grey hairs will know all the old jokes about Skoda, skips and keeping your hands warm, fortunately they have now changed and are worthy of much closer scrutiny & TLC. Unfortunately this one hasn't been treated with the love and care it might once have received and has friendships with most of the grass verges and bushes throughout the country lanes of Wiltshire. The last three years its been used as horse transport and anything to do with keeping and caring for them, hence a little frayed around the edges.

The task in hand while the owner was on holiday was to give her a wash and brush up, (yeah right, we got a little carried away :thumb for a friend who has helped my two sons and I over the last six months with our new lives.

So, sat in the lounge and heard a car horn on the drive, this is what we found :
































































First off, spray all wheels, arches, shuts and lowers with APC 4:1




























Set up the Karcher for Jnr (Joe) ready to snow foam ; a mix of APC and BH topped up with hot water and left to do its thing for ten minutes.

(its great being a manager ; at last  )



















Thoroughly pressure washed off followed by 2BM wish with Zymol sponges & Megs plus, dried with Sonus & Megs waffle weave towels.























































Now time to have a closer look and see what we have really let ourselves in for. Grateful our swear box was already full up



































































































































































Closer inspection revealed a lot of work for Autosmart Tardis (fortunately we had found it post our move)





































Car was then put back in the garage, clayed with BH Clay (two complete bars) & Dodo Born Slippy, paint readings taken, all very healthy and taped up ready to start polishing.





































Summary of hardware used.

Metabo Rotary and Megs G220 used for correction work with an assortment of 3M FCP, Menz 3.02 & 106FA & burnished with Megs 205 & gallons of IPA

Pads to numerous to mention but inc : 3M / Lake Country 4' spots and Detailers Domain 5 inch pads which we all find easier to control and put where we need it.

Right now I will let the pictures do their own talking for a while, these were taken over a two week period as and when we had the time and my batteries were full to over flowing and I felt fit enough. A few nice 50/50 coming up which made it all very rewarding being able to see the difference we had made. I also likes stripes in my lawn 



























































































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











































































































































































































































Full IPA Wipe down and out into the sun light to see what we had. Yipeeee, no holograms   happy happy happy














































Back into the garage for a glaze, this time Autosmart Cherry Glaze and then two coats of Automart WAX




































































































Second coat of WAX applied 24 hours later, easy on easy off and does exactly what it says on the tin. External trim dressed with Autosmart Trim Wizard, tyres dressed with Megs endurance and all rubber seals with Gummi Pflege : wheel arches and all mats dressed with all season dressing. Internals scrubbed with APC and left to dry naturally, plastics dressed with Blackfire internal protectant. Glass cleaned and AS.

3 weeks later : Job Done : awaiting collection by a very surprised & pleased owner.


















































































Thanks to Jack and Joe (jnr & jnr) for their help and assistance, without it this wouldn't have been possible.

As always, comments and questions appreciated.

If you've got this far : Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed the progress. (slow but we got there in the end :thumb: )

Our next showroom thread is something very very different and a first for DW (we think)


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

What a turnaround, I salute you sir.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

That's impressive turnaround!
Excellent job :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

:doublesho what a turnaround, very nicely done guys:thumb::thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that is a turnaround on what was a complete skip when it arrived. I know you told me it was a mess but i didnt expect something that looks like it was part of a James Bond movie! 

10/10.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

great turnaround. Surprising what a bit of elbow grease can achieve..

again well done.

Just one thing though, all that effort to distort the number plates and you missed the one in image 15....:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work there guys....

I bet the owner looked like this when he dropped it off 

And this when he picked it up :doublesho 

Well done all @ Team Face...

:thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!:doublesho

Probably the best turn around I have ever seen - you'll struggle to find a worse condition car to start on


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely sensational!!!

Hats off to you all big time, that is one hell of a job!!!!!!!! Love some of the 50/50 shots, they are really impressive!!

I bet the owner couldn't believe it?????

Think how much that has put on the value of the car!!!!!

So so impressed, great job Team Face!

Love this:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That car hadnt seen a wash for a LONG time looking at that, and you guys did one superb job on bringing it round, brilliant work, well done


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumb:welldone 


anthony


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Very nice turn around dude, one to be proud of!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW.....:doublesho

fan....f'ing....tastic job mr face

mundo :thumb:


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

WOOOOW:doublesho
Great job, that's all I can say:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

how on earth could they have made such a mess on the bodywork is beyond me, 
cracking finish there lads


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

This is quite incredible! One of the best turnarounds of the year!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A huge improvement - some great 50 /50 shots of the progress. Top work!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job bud! How many stage machine polish was it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Top work chaps.....

Atb
Paul


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Top work lads, nice to help out pals like that isnt it? Nice post too:thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Brilo!!! pad!!!

A nomination for two awards, most worst condition car presented to a detailer (but NO offence taken) & as mentioned by isctony earlier, best turnaround of the year.

Top job Mr Face (Jnr+Jnr)!:thumb:


----------



## tddistephen (Feb 3, 2009)

absolute fantastic job there guys lots of time and effort put into that i bet the owner was thrilled too see such a beautifly clean car . great work


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Top turnaround Team Face.


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

That car was BEYOND destroyed, had to be pretty overwhelming looking at that thing at the beginning. Incredible work!

-Kody-


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning transformation guys.:thumb:

Is that a new toy in the garage I see?? Rover.

Looks like your all settling into the new house nicely, pleased for you bud.:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

hat was bad:doublesho

Greta job team Face!!

Can we see some more of the SD1 in the back ground please:thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great work guys :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work indeed Mike and Joe, I did a Dorset verge dweller once so I can imagine what you thought once that was washed and dried!
Sending you a PM BTW, am your way next week


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

well done team face! some impressive work there and some awesome 50/50s have you showed the owner the pics


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Impressive in the first place to take on such a monumental mess of a motor, but so much more impressive to see the result. Truly incredible turnaround there. Well done.


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent job


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very very nice work mike, good to see the boys hard at work. Blackfires would have looked nice on that:thumb:

Go team face


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That is without doubt one of the best turnarounds i've seen on here! Stunning job guys,just stunning.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top stuff guys:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic work Team Face :thumb:

That was in a terrible state, but not anymore .


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks for your feedback fellas, we are not worthy*



pogo6636 said:


> great turnaround. all that effort to distort the number plates and you missed the one in image 15....:thumb:


Thanks Fella, much appreciate the sharp observation and comments :thumb: I put it down to old age and stress 



The Cueball said:


> I bet the owner looked like this when she dropped it off
> 
> :thumb:


She really was overwhelmed, she hadnt ever seen her car looking as good. It really was a pleasure though doing someone a favour, makes you feel good and keeps us out of trouble too.



nickg123 said:


> Absolutely sensational!!!
> 
> Hats off to you all big time, that is one hell of a job!!!!!!!! Love some of the 50/50 shots, they are really impressive!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick, comments are very much appreciated :thumb:



isctony said:


> This is quite incredible! One of the best turnarounds of the year!


Noooooo  (thanks anyway, complements always appreciated :thumb:



danielhoworth said:


> Great job bud! How many stage machine polish was it?


Hi Daniel, apologies to be a little glib but they had what ever it took to get them as good as we could without compromising the depth of clearcoat. Worst case was 3 hits with FCP and then refined with 205.



SimonBash said:


> Top work lads, nice to help out pals like that isnt it? Nice post too:thumb:


It is indeed, thats all we do and given the time it takes us the owner has to be patient. Winter project is a very needy S2000 (its worse than the skoda) and has been truly abused. I must be mad :wall: but I love it.



PK001 said:


> Brilo!!! pad!!!
> 
> A nomination for two awards, most worst condition car presented to a detailer (but offence taken) & as mentioned by isctony earlier, best turnaround of the year.
> 
> Top job Mr Face (Jnr+Jnr)!:thumb:


You are too kind, we enjoyed the challenge and the satisfaction, not to mention the ear to ear grin on the owners face that is still talking a month later about the complements she is getting :thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Top turnaround Team Face.


Thanks Robbie, your comments are as always valued :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Stunning transformation guys.:thumb:
> 
> Is that a new toy in the garage I see?? Rover.
> 
> Looks like your all settling into the new house nicely, pleased for you bud.:thumb:


Thanks Rob, your comments are as always very much appreciated. The SD1 is a little of a challenge, it was imported from California earlier in the year by Captain Leyland. The car has never seen rain so the underside is as the day it rolled off the Cowly production line but the paintwork, bonnet, roof and tailgate is severely sunburnt and I was asked if I could do anything with it. Unfortunately the paint has gone 'crazy paving / skin cells' and is all the way through the paint. The clear coat what ever there was of it went years ago. I may do a little write up of it as soon as we can get it out of our garage and bring the queen home 



123quackers said:


> hat was bad:doublesho
> 
> Greta job team Face!!
> 
> Can we see some more of the SD1 in the back ground please:thumb:


Thanks for the complements, yes ok, I will try and put something together on the SD1 :wall: (I must be mad)

Thanks guys, your complements really are very much appreciated.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Impressive turn around, when someone asks what detailing is along with showing them a Pink-to-Red turnaround job people should also show them this, top job! I hope it's not covered in hand prints on the boot from all that pushing the owners doing now :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Hat is off for you. Amazing turnround Team Face!!

Like the look of that Rover too. Did I spot pop up lights on it?

Excellent work chaps:buffer:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho Swirlomania,top job :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant guys, top work as always, Hope the owners going to invest in 2 buckets. Looking forward to the next one Mike.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Team Face strike again clad to see you around bud seems like ages since i read one off your rite ups, work is looking fantastic as all ways. Jnr is going to be a tall lad he has shot up a lot  great again.

ATB

Tom


----------



## ChrisCivic (Sep 4, 2010)

Wonderful! That car was in really bad shape and now looks like new!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks again fella's*



stangalang said:


> Very very nice work mike, good to see the boys hard at work. Blackfires would have looked nice on that:thumb:
> 
> Go team face


Cheers Mate, comments really are appreciated :thumb: will almost certainly do the S2000 with the Blackfire Twins 



ads2k said:


> Fantastic work Team Face :thumb: .


Cheers Adam :thumb:



Mr_Scisco said:


> Hat is off for you. Amazing turnround Team Face!!
> 
> Like the look of that Rover too. Did I spot pop up lights on it?
> 
> Excellent work chaps:buffer:


Dont think so. its very original, LHD and never seen rain. Hopefully we can do something with the paint work which is badly sun burnt.



Deanvtec said:


> Absolutely brilliant guys, top work as always, Hope the owners going to invest in 2 buckets. Looking forward to the next one Mike.


No Dean no buckets on her shopping list, she brings it to me every fortnight for a safe wash :thumb:



-tom- said:


> Team Face strike again clad to see you around bud seems like ages since i read one off your rite ups, work is looking fantastic as all ways. Jnr is going to be a tall lad he has shot up a lot  great again.
> 
> ATB
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom, many thanks indeed. Its been a difficult 12 months but today I found enough get up and go to put some words to the photographs. Fingers crossed what ever it was will return again tomorrow as I have a few to write up. p.s. that was young Jnr Joe Snowfoam and 2BW :thumb:



ChrisCivic said:


> Wonderful! That car was in really bad shape and now looks like new!


Cheers Chris, some good ones there yourself mate :doublesho


----------



## ia246 (Apr 11, 2010)

Unreal turnaround - I wouldn't have thought it possible from the before pictures


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats one of, if not the best transformation i've seen in a very long time. Incredible turnaround, looks like a completely different car in the results pictures. 

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

ia246 said:


> Unreal turnaround - I wouldn't have thought it possible from the before pictures


There were a few times when I wondered 'what on earth are you doing' but I did say we would give it a wash and brush up and after the first half panel there was no going back when the before and afters were so much different.



Gaz W said:


> Thats one of, if not the best transformation i've seen in a very long time. Incredible turnaround, looks like a completely different car in the results pictures.
> 
> Awesome :thumb:


Gaz, thank you indeed, complements always make me realise its worth while (even though the biggest buz is still the transformation and thats something I cant ever see wearing off, I really do get a huge kick out of turning something like that around.

Thanks again guys, at some time or another Ive picked all of your brains so without all of you we couldnt have done it :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

A fantastic job fella

I do hope the owner will care a bit more with it now


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

> Hi Tom, many thanks indeed. Its been a difficult 12 months but today I found enough get up and go to put some words to the photographs. Fingers crossed what ever it was will return again tomorrow as I have a few to write up. p.s. that was young Jnr Joe Snowfoam and 2BW


Clad you r getting there, let's hope it's still here 2day would be good for another rite up, jeeps jnr Joe is going to be tall  take it easy

Atb

Tom


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That is a pretty impressive job, well done.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

that is very cool to see something improve so much, I bet you could have parked that in the road & the owner wouldn't have recognised it as theirs!!!

I like the look of the rug on the garage floor; white with black pattern?


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

fantastic turnaround there just shows a bit of tlc and knowledge and you can make anything look like new


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job well done Team FACE


----------



## gortreck (Oct 3, 2010)

Cracking turn around that! really made it look like new again 

Tony


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very good work there my friend :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Crikey boys that _was_ in a state wasn't it? The first few pics don't even give away what colour it is - I went from thinking it was black, then blue, then post-wash it's (just) obvious it's actually green!

50/50's of the year, no doubt - great work fellas. :thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing work! Looked terrible but now it looks superb!
I very much like the look of the NADA SD1 too. Only 1 in the UK iirc?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats quite a 50:50, cracking work team face on an abused runaround!


----------



## ia246 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> There were a few times when I wondered 'what on earth are you doing' but I did say we would give it a wash and brush up and after the first half panel there was no going back when the before and afters were so much different


Some 'brush up'! Though I guess once you had started you couldn't possibly stop - the car would have like qyitr bizzarre!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

"A very surprised owner" I'll bet they were. Must have thought you had the car resprayed :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks Fella's*



james b said:


> That is a pretty impressive job, well done.


Thanks James, your thoughts always appreciated :thumb:



J1ODY A said:


> I bet you could have parked that in the road & the owner wouldn't have recognised it as theirs!!!
> 
> I like the look of the rug on the garage floor; white with black pattern?


Hi J1ODY : thanks for the complement, the reality is that when she arrived she didnt believe it was her car. Yes, the carpet was W&B, just a little protection for my old bones and did unwittingly help with reflection pics :thumb:



ade33 said:


> 50/50's of the year, no doubt - great work fellas. :thumb:


Thanks Ade, thoughts / praise always appeciated :thumb:



FrazzleTC said:


> I very much like the look of the NADA SD1 too. Only 1 in the UK iirc?


Not a 100% sure but there arent many running around :thumb:



Brazo said:


> Thats quite a 50:50, cracking work team face on an abused runaround!


Thanks Mark, your thoughts very much appreciated.



ia246 said:


> Some 'brush up'! Though I guess once you had started you couldn't possibly stop - the car would have like qyitr bizzarre!


Your right there, it a bit like jumping in the river, once your air born theres no going back. Reality, i would do the same again :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there guys - what a turn around :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

WOW What a job 

Love the SD1 in the garage too


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Absolutely a grand job you've done there.. You've totally transformed it..:thumb:

Love the SD1, be nice to see some pictures of it..


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

that is a mega acheivment! congrats on that was an awesome outcome!!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice work, and a cracking turnaround.

Also another one lovin' the look of that SD1, always been a fan.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Amazing work. The best turn around I have seen in a very long time. Your work is superb and a real credit to you.

Sveneng


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mike! Superb mate! You have some great little helpers there:thumb:

You have transformed that car and you should be proud!

Top Work to all of you!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

There isn't really much I can say that hasn't already been said but I take my hat off to you guys................:thumb:

Superb work and the Octy certainly looks the part now...........:car:

Awesome garage and well worth all the hard work, thanks for the detailed write up and pics...........:wave:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Superb turnaround - stunning results! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

fantastic turnaround!! very nice work indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Mike! Superb mate! You have transformed that car and you should be proud! Top Work to all of you!
> 
> Regards Mark:thumb:


Thanks Mark, your comments are very much appreciated :thumb: (will be shopping again soon :wall:  )



Baker21 said:


> Superb work and the Octy certainly looks the part now...........:car:
> 
> Awesome garage and well worth all the hard work, thanks for the detailed write up and pics...........:wave:


Thanks for the kind words Simon, the Garage is being decorated (slowly) at the moment but coming along rather nicely :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Absolutely exceptional - the gent in question must be a true friend - great work :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work. This IS real detailing!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning work Team Face:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

JD said:


> Absolutely exceptional - the gent in question must be a true friend - great work :thumb:


She is a good girl and really is helping with our new home :thumb:



dsms said:


> Stunning work. This IS real detailing!


Thanks Dave, it would be an honour to meet and shake your hand, always looking for your latest work when the PC gets switched on :thumb: as always, your help, candour and pro advice is truly appreciated.



Planet Man said:


> Stunning work Team Face:thumb:


Thanks Mr Planet :thumb:, will be with you soon, I need rim mats but right now the bank balance is keeping me at bay


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

wow that was awful
brilliant job mind


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround! Well done Team Face:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

O M G what a save Mike and Team Face! Now that's going to be one happy customer!

- Jesse


----------

